# Auto Finesse OR Dodo Juice



## Dino500 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all,


I'm looking for your advice guys and girls on the Auto Finesse products. I have previously always used Dodo Juice products but now that my detailing armoury is pretty much in need aof full sweep top up I am thinking about trying a different range of products. I have heard a lot of great things about Auto Finesse, can anyone back this up.

If anyone has, like me previously used Dodo Juice products and can provide a comparison please let me know!

Thanks!


D


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Do love my AF stuff.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I prefer to use different things from different companies as a company could have things I really like but also have something that isn't up to my standard, but I have a few auto finesse items and they work really well but then again so does dodo


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i use auto finesse for pretty much everything now. before i used dodo born 2 be mild shampoo, now switched to AF satin shampoo. the QD finale is great to use after every wash. i still use dodo on another car but my car is all Autofinesse.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

You mean Lather? 
The Satin is a tyre thing haha.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dodo Juice without a shadow of doubt.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I have around 4-5 brands that I will constantly use and have lots of products from. AF is definitely one of them. Fantastic products imo so you cant go wrong. I still have Dodo Juice products in my collection such as BTBM and there Wax Safe Shampoo and rotate these with various other shampoos such as Werkstat Auto Body, Wolf's Nano Bathe (as i have HB on atm) and of course AF's Lather (old version which i love, not tried the new one). What colour car do you have etc so we can give a few more recommendations :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I have never used Dodo Juice products (Have some supernatural clay that im yet to use!) but have got a few AF products after initially buying megs stuff, and i dont see myself ever going back to megs stuff once this current lot is used up. AF products are so easy to use and give such a great finish. I currently have Finale QD, Spritz Interior QD, Obli -tar- rate and Tripple. Have also just bought some Revive and am still looking out for more. Highly rated stuff and really great people to deal with (James and Sian). 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> I favour dodo... they remain dedicated to the niche of detailing and that is pretty much their sole focus. AF are good but the products are not custom manufactured - you can buy the same stuff in other bottles if you want - you can't do this with Dodo.


Like what?


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Like what?


+1 :doublesho


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

+2:doublesho

Dodo for me is/was overhyped, and ovepriced, Af although dearer has exceeded all expectations(apart from satin which quite frankly one of the worst tyre dressings i've tried) so know where my moneys going:thumb:
Having said that i will continue with other products that i like, i think it would be impossible to find a brand that does everything perfectly


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i use alot of the dodo stuff and have some AF stuff. Both make some good products but depends on what your looking for?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> Sorry I thought this was openly known. It is probably best I do not post details in public.


No or they will be whining again.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> Sorry I thought this was openly known. It is probably best I do not post details in public.


Name and shame please, or perhaps your info is incorrect


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Sorry I thought this was openly known. It is probably best I do not post details in public.


Again ... Really ... :lol:

For me personally Auto Finesse :thumb:
Yet to use a product that has failed to please me. All do what try say on the tin, quality customer service and car and look pretty on the shelf to .


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

How do YOU find dodo juice is the question you should ask mate.

I use both, prefer some things to others, but changing brands for the sake of it isn't always a good thing tbh, if you enjoy using dodo and it does all you need stick with it, although if you're ready for a change then AF is an awesome choice/brand. I love a lot of there products, but will never lose some of my juice products


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Again ... Really ... :lol:
> 
> For me personally Auto Finesse :thumb:
> Yet to use a product that has failed to please me. All do what try say on the tin, quality customer service and car and look pretty on the shelf to .


Take it we've a af hater then


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

everyone i suppose has a good and bad product i love the AF products has a lovely smell to alot of them too


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm with lupostef. I've no idea what you're referring to as regards the auto finesse range Ben, I'm not trying to start an argument as I honestly have no clue what you mean, but I've found every product I've used from them to do their job well and that's all I care about really. 

Plus the packaging is real smart


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Buy and try... there are great products from both

ive also bought stuff from both and then decided it wasnt as good as the "hype"

But still used the product anyway :lol:

You cant go far wrong with eigther and if you hate one we have a personal sales section


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> I favour dodo... they remain dedicated to the niche of detailing and that is pretty much their sole focus. AF are good but the products are not custom manufactured - you can buy the same stuff in other bottles if you want - you can't do this with Dodo.


If you can go get our waxes in another pot do it ! :thumb: but you cant, if you can get Citrus Power do it, but you can't, granted some companies have sourced or made "similar"products to some of our products but we had them first, and i can assure you ours are our own custom versions.

The roumor used to be Dodo Juice made our stuff because our post codes where the same :doublesho shock horror we where on the same business estate. Sometimes it pays to really know what your talking about rather than jumping to conclusions.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I would say autobrites the nearest to af if any thing but whats it matter both sell quality items


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I started out with dodo and have just got a soft spot for there product. I do use plenty of other makes, gtech, Autobrite, etc. AF is marketed very well just like the dodo range which I believe really attracts newbies. Just got my first AF product out of the sales section "AF Tripple". Can't wait to use it.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't have one brand for all so to speak, I have a bit of dodo, bit of af etc. But my two main brands I have are AF and Autobrite. They both do exactly what I want, but what I want may be different to everyone else so really you need to find what YOU'RE happy with :thumb: Autobrite to me have most of the boxes ticked, catering for both the detailer and high turnover valeter, and make some of the best products I've used. Auto Finesse for me suit cars that I want a more neutral look on (for instance, Spritz is an interior detailer that leaves a factory finish) and their waxes are brilliant, and i much prefer them over dodo waxes. But Dodo I feel brings out the fun in detailing and makes the process more fun and 'blingy' and their shampoo's and polishes/pre wax cleansers are absolutely brilliant :thumb: As I say, it's hard to stick to one brand as they all offer different things.


----------

